# best snails for cleaning a koi pond



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Goldfish are known to eat plants, so it may not be a good idea.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

they might work pond or bladder snails would be good. as long as there is algae in the pond they should leave the plants alone. i have them in one of my tanks and none of the plants are chewed up they are just eating left over food and keeping the sides of the tank clean


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Oops, i meant to write snails instead of plants.


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

Japanese trapdoor snails?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

+1 to japanese trapdoors


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Wouldn't small snails be food for koi? May want to go larger than pea sized if you do.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

japanese trapdoors are between golfball and tennis ball size


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

+2 for Japanese trapdoor snails

My brother has a Koi pond and they do really well, unless the racoons find them. Racoons think they are escargot! 

We have a lake north of Seattle where they were illegally introduced and it now sustains a large population. One of our GSAS member occasionally collects them and brings them to meetings. About the size of a 'Mystery Snail'.


----------



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the great feedback, the pond has mostly goldfish but i think there is one or two koi in there but they are small.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> japanese trapdoors are between golfball and tennis ball size


And when in need they make a good dish


----------

